

Ask HN: How can I contribute to Open Source as a Designer? - kingsidharth

I am a designer. I do web designs and UI design.<p>I've been noticing how Open Source has contributed to my growth. Just wondering what are the options for a designer like me to contribute back to the community?
======
briandoll
SO many open source projects could use the help of a designer! While we all
like to describe open source projects as having a meritocracy, the
accessibility of information about a project can be critical in picking up a
large audience.

Git, for example, had a pretty ugly homepage. Something like this:
<http://git.or.cz/index.html> After Scott Chacon got involved (not sure if he
designed this or got outside help) launched the new face of git: <http://git-
scm.com/>

We're all affected by our first impressions, and sometimes having a well-
design site where folks can understand the context of an open source project
can make or break its adoption.

I'd suggest just diving in head first. If you know of a project that you've
enjoyed and are passionate about, ask if you can help re-design the web
presence of that app. I can't imagine anyone turning you down!

~~~
kingsidharth
Wow! I feel welcomed. I was thinking of contributing to WordPress but they
already have good designers at hand. So next stop is Drupal perhaps. I see a
lot of potential here. Real challenge to solve real problems!

Just need to figure out how to get started. Do I make my own stuff and release
it for free? Join some team? Or it varies software to software?

~~~
valto
Check out growvc.com, we are looking someone like you. We are not open source
yet, but are heading that way...

~~~
kingsidharth
I've herd about you some where. Are you working with L-pad?

------
dflock
Most large open source projects have a 'design' or 'artwork' team, who
actively seek contributions, for example:

<http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Design>

<http://art.gnome.org/>

become a design ninja by completing one of the fedora bounties:

<http://mairin.wordpress.com/>

Try googling for <favourite project>+design, or <favourite project>+artwork.

For smaller projects, just do something and then show it to the dev's -
explain _why_ it's good and _why_ it's better for the project - just looking
nice often isn't enough; Open Source is a functioning meritocracy, mostly, so
you'll have to convince people of the merits of what you've done and get them
on board. If you're open minded, articulate and willing to help, I'm sure lots
of projects will love to have you!

~~~
kingsidharth
Interesting! Thanks for the tips man! I really love the idea of "Why" it's a
designer's dream I tell you! I am excited!!

------
hasenj
You could contribute to making decent Gtk themes.

Gnome tends to be the face of Linux, as it's the default desktop for Ubuntu &
Fedora, so the way gnome looks is the way Linux looks.

Now, Gnome uses Gtk for widgets, and in my opinion, Gtk is inherently flawed,
and it will probably never look as good as Aqua. But I definitely see room for
improvement. If more graphics designers get involved, it's more likely that
Gtk will get "fixed", where by "fixed" I mean it will evolve to a form where
it _can_ compete with Aqua.

~~~
kingsidharth
Good point man. To "fix" it all that we need to fix is: type rendering. That's
the MAJOR difference between MAC OS and Windows or Windows XP and Windows 7 or
MAC OS, Windows and Ubuntu (haven't used Fedora, new around here)

If we can pull this one off - good type will begin to fix the design. It will
tell you when things are off.

Writing an open letter / blog post about it!

~~~
Zev
The problem with font rendering is (or, was) patents, not technology. Freetype
_can_ render text as nicely as OS X does. But, for a very long time, this was
disabled by default.

<http://freetype.sourceforge.net/patents.html> has links to the patents. Which
have apparently expired.

~~~
kingsidharth
Now we know why we love Open! Anyways, now that they have expired we can do
better, right? I am getting Ubuntu 10.4 let's see how nice it is with fonts!

Cheers mate1

------
gobezu
Joomla! is also a great CMS (Content Management System) with huge user base
you could help to improve and is in constant development so you will
definitely have a lot to contribute with there.

Have a look at <http://people.joomla.org/groups/viewgroup/119-Joomla+UX.html>
and one of the group admins there will definitely help you to get on track.

~~~
fredex
In your opinion, what are Joomla's greatest weaknesses?

~~~
kingsidharth
I used Joomla! for over a year and loved it! Only because I knew nothing
better. Not playing fav here but Joomla ain't the way to go.

Security flaws, buggy core, bad performance, paid plugins. WordPress knows
better man!

I can choose, right?

------
Amprajj
Try <http://art.gnome.org/>, I mean I find the gnome UI in ubuntu pretty
depressive (Its better than the previous versions but still not perfect). Try
making skins for the ui that make it look better. I mean seriously, what can
brown/orange skins do for you do for you?

------
crypie
At <http://www.satchmoproject.com> we could really use a designed to help
spruce up the default layout. If you're interested, post on the list or email
me and we can discuss.

------
macco
I would like to make a request:

Please search for a project not in the web area. Try to work with projects
like Gimp, Inkscape, Gnome - they need more help in my opinion.

~~~
kingsidharth
Oh yeah! These are potential replacements for Photoshop, Illustrator etc.
right?

Is it like if I use them they get better? Or do I report some problems or
request features? How exactly will the communication go on between the
developers and designers?

